# Does anyone else face this?



## lddldd (Nov 14, 2011)

My husband is very supportive of my knitting (I'd refer to myself as an intermediate novice), in fact often suggesting patterns and yarns he thinks I might like to work. Where the issue comes is in frogging. You see, I don't have any problem frogging numerous times if I have to to get the work right. It seems that my frogging really "bothers" him though. I've explained that I don't mind having to frog because 1) I want to get it right and 2) it's the act of knitting that is so relaxing to me. But he'll moan, or put his head in his hands and say, "Again?". It's gotten to the point where I told him I didn't want to hear it anymore because he doesn't understand; and I am resolved to never frog in front of him again!

Sorry for the long post - I just _had_ to get it out! :hunf:


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

At least your husband knows what you are doing. Mine thinks frogging is part of knitting. I guess that tells you that I do it a lot. O'h and he doesn't know what frogging means so I guess that is in my favor.


----------



## lddldd (Nov 14, 2011)

Ha! That's great! I think if I need to frog, I'll take it to work, frog it there and knit up some again. He'll never be the wiser!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I frog a lot too. What's the point of finishing a project that is not just right. However, if you do gauge swatches (!!!!!) and use "lifelines" you will do less frogging. Also, counting stitches on your needles from time to time helps, and learning to correct mistakes, even if they are down a few rows is very handy. I always use row counters and pattern repeat counters. I also write out - line by line- complicated patterns, especially when increasing or decreasing for shaping purposes. I use yellow "post its" to keep track visually of what line I'm on. I also check Ravelry before I start a project to see what tip I can pick up from other knitters on this particular project. When knitting clothes, I highlight the size in yellow throughout the pattern. This all sounds tedious, but I've gotten used to it. I still frog too much and sometimes I don't follow my own advice!!!!

Why does your husband care so much about your frogging? I knit in bed every night next to my hubby and he has no idea what I'm doing. He laughs that I'm the only one he knows who can "watch" a TV series and have no idea what the characters look like.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hmmm, sounds like he might have a secret desire to learn to knit! Maybe you can teach him the basics and you can learn new things together! Then he might understand frogging! Why not ask him? Men DO knit!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

lddldd said:


> My husband is very supportive of my knitting (I'd refer to myself as an intermediate novice), in fact often suggesting patterns and yarns he thinks I might like to work. Where the issue comes is in frogging. You see, I don't have any problem frogging numerous times if I have to to get the work right. It seems that my frogging really "bothers" him though. I've explained that I don't mind having to frog because 1) I want to get it right and 2) it's the act of knitting that is so relaxing to me. But he'll moan, or put his head in his hands and say, "Again?". It's gotten to the point where I told him I didn't want to hear it anymore because he doesn't understand; and I am resolved to never frog in front of him again!
> 
> Sorry for the long post - I just _had_ to get it out! :hunf:


My dear husband sits beside me and rewinds the yarn for me as I frog. My husband is very sick and my not be with me for long, so this is just one more way I'll miss him.


----------



## Ginny75 (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't like to admit it but...I don't know what frog means.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

My DH also knits but very rarely has to frog something. Me on the other hand frog quite a bit sometimes. I tell him look at it this way I'm saving money by reusing the yarn. I would rather have the project look perfect then finish something that has numerous errors.


----------



## lddldd (Nov 14, 2011)

You have some great practices... and while I have checked Ravelry when picking a pattern from there, I've never really reviewed tips and suggestions from others who have knit the pattern! And yes, I REALLY need to learn to use life-lines. The owner of the LYS has suggested it and I just haven't made it a regular practice yet.

As to why he minds? I think he likes seeing the 'finished project' and I delay that gratification (if he has chosen the pattern or the yarn). In fact I had to _list out_ my finished projects to cut him off just recently! :wink:


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Ginny75 said:


> I don't like to admit it but...I don't know what frog means.


Frog means rip it, rip it


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

To frog is to tear out comes from the sounds frogs make, " rip it, rip it".
Just yesterday I mentioned UFOs to my SO, had to explain that, WIPs and frogging. He said he never realized knitting had it's own "technical language". I decided to wait and get into picking, throwing, yarn overs and intarsia some other time. He knows where the lys is and that gift certificates are always welcome and since he has no interest in learning to knit, I guess that is enough.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You knit your way; he knits his.



lddldd said:


> My husband is very supportive of my knitting (I'd refer to myself as an intermediate novice), in fact often suggesting patterns and yarns he thinks I might like to work. Where the issue comes is in frogging. You see, I don't have any problem frogging numerous times if I have to to get the work right. It seems that my frogging really "bothers" him though. I've explained that I don't mind having to frog because 1) I want to get it right and 2) it's the act of knitting that is so relaxing to me. But he'll moan, or put his head in his hands and say, "Again?". It's gotten to the point where I told him I didn't want to hear it anymore because he doesn't understand; and I am resolved to never frog in front of him again!
> 
> Sorry for the long post - I just _had_ to get it out! :hunf:


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

My husband always complained whether I was, knitting, crocheting, counted cross-stitch. He'd say can't you ever watch TV without a needle in your hand. So I did and I'd fall asleep, it was just to boring. When I started making baby items, that is what finally piqued his interested and I figured out why they were small items and finished quicker that he could see the end results sooner. But when I frog now that is a story, he'll say usually nothing the first time the 2nd time and there after it's not again. Just think you'd have had that done by now if you'd quite ripping it apart and redoing it, but I know you want it to be right...I chuckle to myself and keep on stitching. I've learned now while working on a large project, I'll stop at some point as I can tell when he's getting frustrated watching the slow progress to the end and make something small, whether a pair of slippers a


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ginny75 said:


> I don't like to admit it but...I don't know what frog means.


Rip it, rip it.


----------



## Ginny75 (Aug 27, 2014)

K2P2 knitter said:


> Frog means rip it, rip it


Oh, I do a lot of that at times. Thank you for increasing my knitting vocabulary.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

carrottop71 said:


> My dear husband sits beside me and rewinds the yarn for me as I frog. My husband is very sick and my not be with me for long, so this is just one more way I'll miss him.


So sorry about our husbands ill health. You're wise to treasure every moment. He does too. I wish you peace.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

My hubby is impressed by what I create...BUT...thinks I spend too much time on the couch! Yet I do all the housework and cooking and clean and garden and walk the dog "in between" knitting a few rows.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

T said:


> Hmmm, sounds like he might have a secret desire to learn to knit! Maybe you can teach him the basics and you can learn new things together! Then he might understand frogging! Why not ask him? Men DO knit!


Great Idea--I'm sure he would really understand the frogging real fast once he has made a mistake and that time is bound to happen!


----------



## LindaCardin (Aug 4, 2014)

lddldd said:


> My husband is very supportive of my knitting (I'd refer to myself as an intermediate novice), in fact often suggesting patterns and yarns he thinks I might like to work. Where the issue comes is in frogging. You see, I don't have any problem frogging numerous times if I have to to get the work right. It seems that my frogging really "bothers" him though. I've explained that I don't mind having to frog because 1) I want to get it right and 2) it's the act of knitting that is so relaxing to me. But he'll moan, or put his head in his hands and say, "Again?". It's gotten to the point where I told him I didn't want to hear it anymore because he doesn't understand; and I am resolved to never frog in front of him again!
> 
> Sorry for the long post - I just _had_ to get it out! :hunf:


My husband is also very supportive of my kinitting but he doesn't know much about knitting. The first time he saw me binding off he said in a panic voice: Hey your knitting is falling off the needles. Oh boy! I told him: do you think I will wear the cardi with the needles on it?


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

The first time I used contiguous method to knit my husband a sweater, he did not appreciate my frogging after I got to the armholes, he protested when I frogged same for the second time. When I was about to do it the third time, he laid down the law - "Do NOT do that again, I will be die before you finish it!"


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

My DH would always say something like "Making another something for the grandkids?" I knew that meant he would like a new knit hat. Even though he has been gone for 11 years I still have a habit of wanting to make a hat when I am in the middle of something for the great grandkids.


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

My husband mentions it when he sees me frogging. In fact, the project I'm working on now, a wedding shawl, has been ripped back to the original slip knot twice, frogged two rows twice, and tinked back nearly an entire row 4 times! I chose this pattern because it is easy.
Anyway, the last time he said something, I told him the pattern was so much fun, I just kept doing it again and again. And again, and again...


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

All the time! My husband doesn't understand why I will continue a pattern I'm having to frog repeatedly. Yes, it is frustrating to have to do it but the satisfaction of getting it right is awesome. He doesn't say things in a critical way- more just feeling bad that it isn't working out the way I want it to.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

reborn knitter said:


> All the time! My husband doesn't understand why I will continue a pattern I'm having to frog repeatedly. Yes, it is frustrating to have to do it but the satisfaction of getting it right is awesome. He doesn't say things in a critical way- more just feeling bad that it isn't working out the way I want it to.


My girlfriend's husband told her she can't knit lacy any more because she becomes a potty mouth. I showed her how to put a lifeline in so she can knit lace again.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

K2P2 knitter said:


> My girlfriend's husband told her she can't knit lacy any more because she becomes a potty mouth. I showed her how to put a lifeline in so she can knit lace again.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

K2P2 knitter said:


> My girlfriend's husband told her she can't knit lacy any more because she becomes a potty mouth. I showed her how to put a lifeline in so she can knit lace again.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Jean Large said:


> My DH would always say something like "Making another something for the grandkids?" I knew that meant he would like a new knit hat. Even though he has been gone for 11 years I still have a habit of wanting to make a hat when I am in the middle of something for the great grandkids.


This is my husband exactly and when I finally made him a hat he said it was too girlie.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

As I sat by my terminally ill mother's bedside, I knit, frogged, knit again, etc. 

After watching me for awhile, she exclaimed "when did YOU learn patience?".

I answered, "with your first grandson".

My husband, after watching me frog and re-knit, asked me why I never finish anything. I said, look at it this way, I don't have to buy more yarn.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Ginny75 said:


> I don't like to admit it but...I don't know what frog means.


Ripping out your work. Hear the frog. Rip it rip it rip it


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

My husband never tells me what to do when I'm knitting because he doesn't know the first thing about it other than what is a knit stitch and what is a purl stitch. However, when it came to a mistake I made on something I was working on recently (which I wasn't going to fix because I hate the project anyway) he suggested that I should go ahead and make it right because if I'm making the effort to finish a project I don't even like, since I'm such a perfectionist I may as well do it or I will hate it more in the end! Other than that, he's never been annoyed by my knitting projects, big or small, or how many times I start something and restart it until I'm happy with it.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Let him know there are three basic stitches in our craft: the knit stitch, the purl stitch, and the frog stitch. They are all necessary for creating a finished product.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lddldd said:


> My husband is very supportive of my knitting (I'd refer to myself as an intermediate novice), in fact often suggesting patterns and yarns he thinks I might like to work. Where the issue comes is in frogging. You see, I don't have any problem frogging numerous times if I have to to get the work right. It seems that my frogging really "bothers" him though. I've explained that I don't mind having to frog because 1) I want to get it right and 2) it's the act of knitting that is so relaxing to me. But he'll moan, or put his head in his hands and say, "Again?". It's gotten to the point where I told him I didn't want to hear it anymore because he doesn't understand; and I am resolved to never frog in front of him again!
> 
> Sorry for the long post - I just _had_ to get it out! :hunf:


My ex husband, ( he's long gone now) used to complain about the clacking of my needles. I did use metal needles. LOL So I switched to crochet and he still complained about the "noise" WTH?


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

From some of the posts on here I may not be knitting correctly after all these years. I thought you had to frog at least 20 times before you actually got to the good parts of actually getting a pattern going the right way and then when you get almost to the end, thinking "oh boy, almost done" and see a big "OH NO" 6 rows down, repeat the frogging and trying to fix another 20 times before you got on a roll again!!! Do you mean to tell me that everyone doesn't do their knitting like this???? Maybe I have a problem that should be addressed.


----------



## lddldd (Nov 14, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> From some of the posts on here I may not be knitting correctly after all these years. I thought you had to frog at least 20 times before you actually got to the good parts of actually getting a pattern going the right way and then when you get almost to the end, thinking "oh boy, almost done" and see a big "OH NO" 6 rows down, repeat the frogging and trying to fix another 20 times before you got on a roll again!!! Do you mean to tell me that everyone doesn't do their knitting like this???? Maybe I have a problem that should be addressed.


I'd say that's 'exactly' how I knit!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Hubby knows that knitting is MY realm, but he knows what frogging is. He feels bad for me when I'm frogging because he knows how much time I've put into it already...but I just tell him it's part of the process and act like it really doesn't bother me. Of course, I'm not always happy about it. :|


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

kristym said:


> My hubby is impressed by what I create...BUT...thinks I spend too much time on the couch! Yet I do all the housework and cooking and clean and garden and walk the dog "in between" knitting a few rows.


Same here only I don't have a dog. But I do work out five times a week and go to one yoga class.


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

I am just amazed that some husbands even notice the frogging or...the knitting! My husband has no clue about what I knit except the finished project, he is usually too involved in football! by now he is used to my knitting and glad I sit with him to watch the games!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

T said:


> Hmmm, sounds like he might have a secret desire to learn to knit! Maybe you can teach him the basics and you can learn new things together! Then he might understand frogging! Why not ask him? Men DO knit!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

It isn't the frogging he notices, it is the deep sighs and the muttering under my breath that get his attention. Usually he just smiles and says, "I am so glad you have a relaxing hobby.".


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your DH.


carrottop71 said:


> My dear husband sits beside me and rewinds the yarn for me as I frog. My husband is very sick and my not be with me for long, so this is just one more way I'll miss him.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I rarely have to frog. I knit lace and am a constant counter. Of the two of us I am the more impatient one. He's sympathetic if I have to frog. Next time your hubby bitches ask him why he's so bothered by it. God only made 1 perfect person and it wasn't anyone living today.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

My husband is bothered by my frogging also. He will say: "I can't see the mistake, just leave it!"
He's very supportive of my knitting...


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> Let him know there are three basic stitches in our craft: the knit stitch, the purl stitch, and the frog stitch. They are all necessary for creating a finished product.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

I always "start" (I don't even call it frogging) a project 4 or 5 times...it used to drive my co-workers nuts. Who cares? I knit to satisfy ME after a life of trying to please others. Judging by the replies, this is NORMAL


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

ELAINE My husband sounds a lot like yours. However he doesn't quite understand WHY I frog something and why I can't just cover it up. He just shakes his head and repeats himself. All my crochet and knitting is for charity and he doesn't understand that they want something beautiful too.

Sherry K


----------



## Englishknitter (Oct 13, 2012)

Erh what is all this about? Why do husbands have a problem with frogging? Are they just watching you waiting for you to make a mistake or are they watching TV and have got the dog trained to let him know when you are frogging? I am so amazed they notice anything like that. Does this cover driving the car, bringing up the children, cooking and cleaning as well? Can you tell I don't have a husband. Just so you know I thought LYS was a chain of yarn shops in the US - it took me about a year to realise it means local yarn shop. I do enjoy reading on this site - often I am laughing out loud at some of the comments.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Occasionally my dh will ask what I am making....otherwise he is pretty oblivious when I knit.


----------



## lddldd (Nov 14, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

*Snort* My hubby comes from the Bob Ross school of knitting... There is no mistakes just happy coincidences... Then I have to smack him...


----------



## lddldd (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh you are priceless! I too laugh out loud at some of the comments!! Thanks for responding!


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

lddldd said:


> My husband is very supportive of my knitting (I'd refer to myself as an intermediate novice), in fact often suggesting patterns and yarns he thinks I might like to work. Where the issue comes is in frogging. You see, I don't have any problem frogging numerous times if I have to to get the work right. It seems that my frogging really "bothers" him though. I've explained that I don't mind having to frog because 1) I want to get it right and 2) it's the act of knitting that is so relaxing to me. But he'll moan, or put his head in his hands and say, "Again?". It's gotten to the point where I told him I didn't want to hear it anymore because he doesn't understand; and I am resolved to never frog in front of him again!
> 
> Sorry for the long post - I just _had_ to get it out! :hunf:


My Honey hates when I frog, as well. But he finally blurted out one day, after watching me frog an entire sweater body (even after swatching, and getting gauge, it came out waay too large) "You worked so hard on that, it just kills me to see you pull it out." Now, if I have to do something like that again, he sits there and rewinds the yarn as I pull it out. He says at least he feels like he's helping, and sharing the pain a little. Gotta love him!!

RobbiD


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

lddldd said:


> My husband is very supportive of my knitting (I'd refer to myself as an intermediate novice), in fact often suggesting patterns and yarns he thinks I might like to work. Where the issue comes is in frogging. You see, I don't have any problem frogging numerous times if I have to to get the work right. It seems that my frogging really "bothers" him though. I've explained that I don't mind having to frog because 1) I want to get it right and 2) it's the act of knitting that is so relaxing to me. But he'll moan, or put his head in his hands and say, "Again?". It's gotten to the point where I told him I didn't want to hear it anymore because he doesn't understand; and I am resolved to never frog in front of him again!
> 
> Sorry for the long post - I just _had_ to get it out! :hunf:


Don't feel rained on....my husband does the same thing. Especially (?) when I have completed something, find a mistake and completely undo the whole thing to start over! Drives him nuts. When I compare that to him dimantleing some wood project because he does not like the way it turned out... well that is just different! Don't worry about it, he will survive!


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

RobbiD what a lucky wife you are.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Where he has an interest perhaps you should teach him how to knit and then he will understand "A stitch in time ..saves nine" and why frogging becomes an important part of knitting..


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Where he has an interest perhaps you should teach him how to knit and then he will understand "A stitch in time ..saves nine" and why frogging becomes an important part of knitting..


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

When I was a teenager living at home, I knit a candy stripe v-neck cardigan, while sitting watching TV with my Dad. When the cardigan was complete, it was too big. My dad cried as I took the sweater apart. He knew how much work had gone into this knitting.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Good for you. May you never have to rip it out. Ripit, Ripit, Ripit.


----------



## nuts about knitting (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't know what it is about husbands and knitting! Mine is always asking if I am knitting AGAIN! This really bugs me because I don't make such comments to him about his oil painting.

Another thing that really bugs me is that when anyone knows that I am knitting, they laugh as if it is some kind of joke. I simply don't get it! Would they laugh if I were sewing a dress or baking a pie?

Off the subject I know, and I apologize but just had to have my say too!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

My husband asks "How far this time?" and "Is that because I bothered you while counting?"


----------



## lila anderson (Jan 31, 2013)

my mother was an avid crocheter. if she finished an item without any errors, she would unravel and do something wrong so she could feel better because it reminded her she was not perfect....


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

lddldd said:


> My husband is very supportive of my knitting (I'd refer to myself as an intermediate novice), in fact often suggesting patterns and yarns he thinks I might like to work. Where the issue comes is in frogging. You see, I don't have any problem frogging numerous times if I have to to get the work right. It seems that my frogging really "bothers" him though. I've explained that I don't mind having to frog because 1) I want to get it right and 2) it's the act of knitting that is so relaxing to me. But he'll moan, or put his head in his hands and say, "Again?". It's gotten to the point where I told him I didn't want to hear it anymore because he doesn't understand; and I am resolved to never frog in front of him again!
> 
> Sorry for the long post - I just _had_ to get it out! :hunf:


I'm glad I'm not the only one that frogs! Usually I have to frog a couple of times before I'm on my way. Right now I have 413 stitches on my needles, but there's no way on earth I'm going to frog this, ok, that's probably wrong. I'll only frog if there is a big mistake and then probably won't pick it up again. Luckily its for me so if there's any mistakes it will be only for me to see (unless they're big, then to the frog pond it will go forever).

I wonder why it bothers him so much. If that were my husband I'd probably stab him with the knitting needle or at least threaten him with it until he stops. Keep doing whatever works for you.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

There are a couple of possible responses here:

"I liked doing that section so much, I decided to rip it out so I could do it again!"

Another is to put it in terms they understand.... My dh never complained about such as that but when I had to get through to him, I'd put it in electrical terms as he was a journeyman electrician. Worked every time!


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> There are a couple of possible responses here:
> 
> "I liked doing that section so much, I decided to rip it out so I could do it again!"
> 
> Another is to put it in terms they understand.... My dh never complained about such as that but when I had to get through to him, I'd put it in electrical terms as he was a journeyman electrician. Worked every time!


I love your answer! My sister used to use that on her husband when he was "bitching" at her. She would say "I did it just so you could ______ at me." Stopped him dead every time.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Mine only asks two questions about my knitting..."What are you making?" and "Who is it for?" Then he goes back to reading his book...LOL


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

baileysmom said:


> I love your answer! My sister used to use that on her husband when he was "bitching" at her. She would say "I did it just so you could ______ at me." Stopped him dead every time.


ROFL What a great answer!! Can you imagine what men would say if we women watched and commented on their every mistake?


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Why does he care? My DH could care less if I make a mistake or not. He supports my knitting but is totally oblivious as to what I'm actually doing or not doing.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Ohhhhhh don't feel bad. I am the same way if I notice a mistake it just bugs meeeeeee and before you know it I will be frogging awayyyyyyy. my hubby makes comments like some day you might actually finish that. lols I just smile and ignore him.


lddldd said:


> My husband is very supportive of my knitting (I'd refer to myself as an intermediate novice), in fact often suggesting patterns and yarns he thinks I might like to work. Where the issue comes is in frogging. You see, I don't have any problem frogging numerous times if I have to to get the work right. It seems that my frogging really "bothers" him though. I've explained that I don't mind having to frog because 1) I want to get it right and 2) it's the act of knitting that is so relaxing to me. But he'll moan, or put his head in his hands and say, "Again?". It's gotten to the point where I told him I didn't want to hear it anymore because he doesn't understand; and I am resolved to never frog in front of him again!
> 
> Sorry for the long post - I just _had_ to get it out! :hunf:


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

Are you sure you are not talking about MY hubby? He says that it is because he cant stand to see so much effort wasted. I also have problems with him when I try to give the finished product to the intended recipient - he always wants to keep it! It is nice to have my work appreciated, and I NEVER have a problem when wanting to buy new yarn, even though I have tubs of yarn in the closets. He also never asks about the 6 or 7 WIPs. The perfect DH....now it's a totally different matter if you want to talk about helping around the house! LOL


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Elaine3975 said:


> RobbiD what a lucky wife you are.


You got that right!! I often say that I got the last "good" one  He's definitely a keeper.

RobbiD


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

RobbiD said:


> You got that right!! I often say that I got the last "good" one  He's definitely a keeper.
> 
> RobbiD


I agree! I have one of the last good ones also! He totally supports my me and my tubs and tubs of yarn. Do I need more? Nope, but I'm always up for the challenge. In fact AC Moore is going out of business. Going to check out and see what they have! Wish me luck ladies, hopefully I can score big!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Your post broke my heart while it also made me smile. What a wonderful man you have. And what a nice way for you to be together.



carrottop71 said:


> My dear husband sits beside me and rewinds the yarn for me as I frog. My husband is very sick and my not be with me for long, so this is just one more way I'll miss him.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

baileysmom said:


> I agree! I have one of the last good ones also! He totally supports my me and my tubs and tubs of yarn. Do I need more? Nope, but I'm always up for the challenge. In fact AC Moore is going out of business. Going to check out and see what they have! Wish me luck ladies, hopefully I can score big!


 :thumbup:


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

carrottop71 said:


> My dear husband sits beside me and rewinds the yarn for me as I frog. My husband is very sick and my not be with me for long, so this is just one more way I'll miss him.


I am so sorry your husband is so ill. I'm sure you will have many, many beautiful, loving memories of times you share with him.

RobbiD


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

My H has no idea of anything about my hobby except I put a lot of time and happiness into it.


----------



## mamagill (May 5, 2013)

I have a similar experience, whether it is knitting, frogging, or or the computer. I think he just wants my attention all the time, unless I am reading or cleaning. We all have our own vallue system.


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

To frog comes from the action of "rip it, rip it".


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Both my DH and the DH of one of my best friends hate to see us frog. Mine doesn't exactly get upset but he thinks it's an awful shame.

While we're on the subject, many knitters aren't aware that it isn't always necessary to frog. If it's a matter of one or just a few stitches in which the problem is simply K where your should have done a P or visa versa, you can drop the stitches from the needle and keep dropping down to the mistake (you need to be very careful to identify the exact stitch to drop) and then put them back with a crochet hook. To make a purl you you pull the yarn from the next row up from the front, to put back a knit, pull it from the back. 

It's hard to explain in text but there are tutorials will still photos and youtubes that can show you how. This can save you a lot of time, and I've even done it when I twisted a cable in the wrong direction - that's a bit more complicated but with two cable hooks, it's do-able.

It sounds scary, but if it doesn't work you haven't lost anything, just go ahead and frog back to the mistake. I would advise to try it first on a swatch, so you're not so nervous about messing it up.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a friend who cannot believe I frog when I do. I had almost finished a sweater, tried it on and it looked like a maternity top on me. I frogged it. She was aghast! couldn't someone else wear it. Wouldn't it fit someone else? Sorry, Bette, but I don't want to knit 'this yarn' for someone else. It's mine...for me. OK? :roll:


----------



## TroElli (Jul 1, 2013)

jeannietta said:


> He laughs that I'm the only one he knows who can "watch" a TV series and have no idea what the characters look like.


This made me literally laugh out loud, cause I'm the same way. It doesn't phase DH anymore, but it drives DD nuts.. although it's a pretty short drive where I'm concerned.. haha. Ahh, to be that young and completely right again.. no thanks!

As far as frogging, I always consider it just getting multiple usage out of the same yarn, although I will let DH talk me down, if I know I'm being particularly neurotic about a small mistake that nobody but me would ever see.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

nuts about knitting said:


> I don't know what it is about husbands and knitting! Mine is always asking if I am knitting AGAIN! This really bugs me because I don't make such comments to him about his oil painting.
> 
> Another thing that really bugs me is that when anyone knows that I am knitting, they laugh as if it is some kind of joke. I simply don't get it! Would they laugh if I were sewing a dress or baking a pie?
> 
> Off the subject I know, and I apologize but just had to have my say too!


This bugs me too. My DIL's mom is the world's worst.
She thinks knitting or reading are huge wastes of time or just plain silly.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I had a friend who hated to see me frog, but my husband is fine with it. He wants me to be happy with what I make. He knows if I'm not happy I just put it away and don't finish it.


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

Another helpful tip from a friend when I was frogging my lace project I don't know how many times. I was and still am having trouble with short rows, but she said to put a life line in every few inches or so. Just take a tapestry needle with a different color yarn and work it through the stitches on one row. That way you only have to frog to that row....


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

bennettad said:


> Another helpful tip from a friend when I was frogging my lace project I don't know how many times. I was and still am having trouble with short rows, but she said to put a life line in every few inches or so. Just take a tapestry needle with a different color yarn and work it through the stitches on one row. That way you only have to frog to that row....


I learned to do that after I had about 2 rows to finish on a shawl I was knitting for a bride when my circs broke right where the cable was attached to the tip. I knew it was loose, but wanted to wait until I was finished to have my husband fix it. Next thing I know half of it was in my lap. There were yarn overs every few stitches and a ton of increased. No way I could pick them up. I came here and vented and everyone told me about the lifeline. It saved me and I will always use it.


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

yep, that bugs me as well. My husband is really cool about it, because I enjoy it , besides I do it mostly in the evening when he is watching TV and he likes it that I am in the den with him. But.....my adult children sort of laugh and think that is what grandmas do, no matter if you are a young grandma or old. Knitting and take naps.....Ha.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

immunurse said:


> Both my DH and the DH of one of my best friends hate to see us frog. Mine doesn't exactly get upset but he thinks it's an awful shame.
> 
> While we're on the subject, many knitters aren't aware that it isn't always necessary to frog. If it's a matter of one or just a few stitches in which the problem is simply K where your should have done a P or visa versa, you can drop the stitches from the needle and keep dropping down to the mistake (you need to be very careful to identify the exact stitch to drop) and then put them back with a crochet hook. To make a purl you you pull the yarn from the next row up from the front, to put back a knit, pull it from the back.
> 
> ...


Oh my, your right, it does sound scary. I would be afraid to try that.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

jeannietta said:


> >>> Also, counting stitches on your needles from time to time helps, and learning to correct mistakes, even if they are down a few rows is very handy. I always use row counters and pattern repeat counters.


I'm not nearly as picky as jeaannietta and I *HATE* to unravel something unless I really have to. If there is a mistake in only a few stitches "way back there", I just take out that column of stitches and rework them. I also mark stitches counts - depends on the total number but the socks I'm working on has 60 stitches, so I put a marker every 20 stitches and move it up every inch or so. This way, I can keep track of where I am almost constantly by checking down the columns. I *will* use a lifeline when I get the the heels. If the pattern is complicated, I'd make a photocopy of it so I could write on it, check off rows, etc.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

headlemk said:


> I have a friend who cannot believe I frog when I do. I had almost finished a sweater, tried it on and it looked like a maternity top on me. I frogged it. She was aghast! couldn't someone else wear it. Wouldn't it fit someone else? Sorry, Bette, but I don't want to knit 'this yarn' for someone else. It's mine...for me. OK? :roll:


Love it! There are just some yarns and items you don't want to give away. Right now I am using inexpensive yarns, but soon I will be branching out to some really nice yarns as I gain more confidence. I just don't want to ruing the yarn by frogging so much. I think my first choice is going to be a Noro, just need to find the right project!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

LindaCardin said:


> My husband is also very supportive of my kinitting but he doesn't know much about knitting. The first time he saw me binding off he said in a panic voice: Hey your knitting is falling off the needles. Oh boy! I told him: do you think I will wear the cardi with the needles on it?


This is sweet.


----------



## rebeccajoyceknits (May 19, 2014)

I always knit with my mom beside me watching tv and she too is bothered with my frogging. "oh no, not again" and "oh no what happened this time?" and "are you mad" it does seem to bother others!! I wonder why!?


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

baileysmom said:


> Oh my, your right, it does sound scary. I would be afraid to try that.


Well, if it doesn't work, you were going to rip back to that place, anyway, so why not give it a try. It really isn't hard or even especially fiddly. When I was first learning to knit and was doing cables, I didn't understand about purling on each side of the cables until I had about a zillion rows but I very successfully ripped out just the offending stitches and purled them back up.

If you're nervous about trying, practice on a swatch until you get the trick of it.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

jeannietta said:


> I frog a lot too. What's the point of finishing a project that is not just right. However, if you do gauge swatches (!!!!!) and use "lifelines" you will do less frogging. Also, counting stitches on your needles from time to time helps, and learning to correct mistakes, even if they are down a few rows is very handy. I always use row counters and pattern repeat counters. I also write out - line by line- complicated patterns, especially when increasing or decreasing for shaping purposes. I use yellow "post its" to keep track visually of what line I'm on. I also check Ravelry before I start a project to see what tip I can pick up from other knitters on this particular project. When knitting clothes, I highlight the size in yellow throughout the pattern. This all sounds tedious, but I've gotten used to it. I still frog too much and sometimes I don't follow my own advice!!!!
> 
> Why does your husband care so much about your frogging? I knit in bed every night next to my hubby and he has no idea what I'm doing. He laughs that I'm the only one he knows who can "watch" a TV series and have no idea what the characters look like.


I like that. I also will listen to TV from another room and every once in awhile I'll ask a question and he cannot believe I am listening. Of course he won't answer the question because then it will become a habit and he does not like being spoken to while watching TV.

:? :?


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

baileysmom said:


> Oh my, your right, it does sound scary. I would be afraid to try that.


But you can't lose anything by trying. If it doesn't work you will frog back to the mistake, which is what you would have done if you hadn't tried the crochet hook technique.

Really, it works. Try it on a swatch.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

lddldd said:


> My husband is very supportive of my knitting (I'd refer to myself as an intermediate novice), in fact often suggesting patterns and yarns he thinks I might like to work. Where the issue comes is in frogging. You see, I don't have any problem frogging numerous times if I have to to get the work right. It seems that my frogging really "bothers" him though. I've explained that I don't mind having to frog because 1) I want to get it right and 2) it's the act of knitting that is so relaxing to me. But he'll moan, or put his head in his hands and say, "Again?". It's gotten to the point where I told him I didn't want to hear it anymore because he doesn't understand; and I am resolved to never frog in front of him again!
> 
> Sorry for the long post - I just _had_ to get it out! :hunf:


Have you ever asked him why it bothers him so much? The answer might be very revealing. Clearly, it's an issue with him, and I would think both of you would like to know what psychological "thing" is behind his moaning and groaning.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I think you need to find a hobby for your husband. Buy him a laptop, tablet or reader, books even, so he can amuse himself while you knit. Go to the library and select some books he will like. Get him a BIG crossword puzzle book. He needs something to occupy him so he won't worry about your knitting.
My frogging is almost always preceded by a long string of bad words. My husband's response is to the bad words, and asks if something is wrong. Of course something is wrong, I just ripped out all the stitches I have been adding and a few more! He goes back to his reading/playing on his computer and I resume my knitting or take a break and play on my computer.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> I like that. I also will listen to TV from another room and every once in awhile I'll ask a question and he cannot believe I am listening. Of course he won't answer the question because then it will become a habit and he does not like being spoken to while watching TV.
> 
> :? :?


Aaahhh! I guess then when I'm knitting I would ask not to be interrupted. My husband has a habit of interrupting me just when I am counting stitches. If I ask him something when he is reading something on the computer he will say, snarly, I'm reading here. Needles to say this ticks me off big time and I don't talk to him.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

My wife does the same thing. She says that people won't notice it.
But, I crochet and sometimes the yarn splits and you don't notice it until the next row.
I have had some patterns that I didn't notice my mistake for several rows.
I used to hate to frog in public. But, I don't mind at all now.
People sometimes comment about me frogging and saying that is what he gets for crocheting so fast.
That doesn't bother me at all.
If it did, I would just put it aside until I was alone and then frog it.
Dick


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

Carrottop, so sorry for your sick husband. Wishing you the best


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

Carrottop, so sorry for your sick husband. Wishing you the best


----------



## clickyoursticks (Jan 31, 2013)

Advice from my Mother, many years ago......"Anything worth doing, is worth doing right".


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I tink, when I have to, my hubby does not know what I am doing. He is okay and he also thinks knitting is my super power!


----------



## Marilyn Gross (Mar 6, 2011)

My husband doesn't like when I become frustrated with a pattern. He automatically tells me to do something different but I am stubborn enough that I will continue frogging over and over and over again until I get it right. So I do understand your frustration with your husband.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I hate a pattern to get the better of me too!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

My husband is exactly the same. I've tried explaining that I really want to do it right. He says no one will notice it, yeah, right. I have learned that when I'm working on something intricate, I use a lot a lifelines. That way I'm not frogging a lot when I find a mistake. But it still makes him cringe when I start ripping out my knitting. Got to love him though, he's the best.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

baileysmom said:


> Aaahhh! I guess then when I'm knitting I would ask not to be interrupted. My husband has a habit of interrupting me just when I am counting stitches. If I ask him something when he is reading something on the computer he will say, snarly, I'm reading here. Needles to say this ticks me off big time and I don't talk to him.


Do you think we might be married to the same man? Have you ever seen them together? 

When I'm counting and DH starts to talk I start counting aloud. Then he gets it. But when we're both on our computers (which we should probably have in separate rooms) he will just start talking whenever something comes into his head. If I want to talk to him I will say, "Permission to speak......?" (we're a Navy family) and he will STILL sometimes sound annoyed that I disrupted his concentration. It must be that Y chromosome.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

carrottop71 said:


> My dear husband sits beside me and rewinds the yarn for me as I frog. My husband is very sick and my not be with me for long, so this is just one more way I'll miss him.


And a way to be close to him now.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

clickyoursticks said:


> Advice from my Mother, many years ago......"Anything worth doing, is worth doing right".


Amen and amen.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I just started a sweater for the third time. Can you tell him this is your hobby and to let you enjoy it as you see fit. That's part of love, letting your partner be who they are.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry he is sick, and I know how much you will miss him, but enjoy every minute you have him!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lddldd said:


> My husband is very supportive of my knitting (I'd refer to myself as an intermediate novice), in fact often suggesting patterns and yarns he thinks I might like to work. Where the issue comes is in frogging. You see, I don't have any problem frogging numerous times if I have to to get the work right. It seems that my frogging really "bothers" him though. I've explained that I don't mind having to frog because 1) I want to get it right and 2) it's the act of knitting that is so relaxing to me. But he'll moan, or put his head in his hands and say, "Again?". It's gotten to the point where I told him I didn't want to hear it anymore because he doesn't understand; and I am resolved to never frog in front of him again!
> 
> Sorry for the long post - I just _had_ to get it out! :hunf:


Well, sort of. My DH also knits, and since he's relatively new at it, I presume he must tink/frog from time to time. He does it without comment and I prefer not to know :~). Whenever I do either, however, he moans and groans and carries on like you wouldn't believe. The amazing thing is that he is extremely hard of hearing and notices very little of what is going on around him, so how does he tune in every time I tink/frog??? Shades of the Twilight Zone!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

My husband helpfully frogs for me because I'm often disheartened when starting over yet again!


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Gerripho said:


> Let him know there are three basic stitches in our craft: the knit stitch, the purl stitch, and the frog stitch. They are all necessary for creating a finished product.


👍👍


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

My husband hates it too. As does my mother who does not knit. Non-knitters just don't understand.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

I envy you all that your husbands notice at all. I could be knitting, frogging or picking my nose (sorry) for all my hubby notices. I have to knit because he sits & flicks through tv channels until I go nearly bonkers. I used to try to watch programs with him but he will change the program any time he feels like watching something else and I just get frustrated. He does know better than to make any negative remarks though. Even though I'm knitting, I still listen to the programs & get edgy if I don't hear the end of something. When I'm in that kind of mood let's just say I don't respond well to negativity. lol


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

The only time my DH complains about frogging is when he sees I'm frustrated or frog to the beginning. I guess I'm a bit of a perfectionist in his eyes as he believes in doing things "right". Any man who understands needle art is worth keeping. We just celebrated 30 years in August. Gonna keep 'im. :wink:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

lddldd said:


> My husband is very supportive of my knitting (I'd refer to myself as an intermediate novice), in fact often suggesting patterns and yarns he thinks I might like to work. Where the issue comes is in frogging. You see, I don't have any problem frogging numerous times if I have to to get the work right. It seems that my frogging really "bothers" him though. I've explained that I don't mind having to frog because 1) I want to get it right and 2) it's the act of knitting that is so relaxing to me. But he'll moan, or put his head in his hands and say, "Again?". It's gotten to the point where I told him I didn't want to hear it anymore because he doesn't understand; and I am resolved to never frog in front of him again!
> 
> Sorry for the long post - I just _had_ to get it out! :hunf:


Some people are just more of a perfectionist than others are. I have a friend that does the same thing. If I start to frog something, she says it looks fine, I wouldn't do that. Who will know. I explain, I would, but she is still very critical. I just tell her when she is knitting, she can do it the way she wants, and I will do it the way I want. She doesn't knit, so I tell her she does not get to complain about how I do it.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

T said:


> Hmmm, sounds like he might have a secret desire to learn to knit! Maybe you can teach him the basics and you can learn new things together! Then he might understand frogging! Why not ask him? Men DO knit!


My brother is a very accomplished knitter. In fact, it was my brother who influenced me to pick it up, after years of "only" crocheting.


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

I know it can be bothersome, but at least he knows the difference. My husband has no idea that there's a difference.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

That's so dear that he even notices! I'm sure I've frogged a million stitches with DH in happy oblivion on the other side of the room!


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

You all make me feel guilty for leaving a missed cable turn in an afghan for my GD with the thought it's evidence of it's being hand made. No, I'm too far along to tear anything out now (3 inches left in the tulip border), but I will certainly be more particular in the future.


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

I crochet, and I would rather rip it out and do it right than look at a mistake later on. My husband also gets upset when I do that. He feels bad that I worked so hard and then ripped it out. I have explained to him that crocheting is not hard work at all, it is fun and productive. But it still worries him so I guess I am glad that he cares. Men!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

My husband has no idea I am frogging unless I say so. He is really supportive of my knitting and when I say that I have to frog he knows it is part of the process of knitting.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Unless I tell him what I am doing he does not know the difference between frogging and knitting.


----------



## Jeremiah (Oct 4, 2011)

lila anderson said:


> my mother was an avid crocheter. if she finished an item without any errors, she would unravel and do something wrong so she could feel better because it reminded her she was not perfect....


What a comment - love it!

Long ago, when our son was in 5th grade, I started a sweater for him, but had to frog it 3 times, and finally gave it up completely. At least the knitting and frogging had kept me awake during meetings I had to go to.

I just finished a project that had many parts to put together. One of the biggest, the skirt, just wasn't working, and I frogged it 3 times. I finally wondered if the instructions were wrong. So I did what I thought would correct it and held my breath as I finished. To my relief it worked. It was worth the effort. Here are pix of the finished project.

Frogging just comes naturally.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

NJG said:


> Some people are just more of a perfectionist than others are. I have a friend that does the same thing. If I start to frog something, she says it looks fine, I wouldn't do that. Who will know. I explain, I would, but she is still very critical. I just tell her when she is knitting, she can do it the way she wants, and I will do it the way I want. She doesn't knit, so I tell her she does not get to complain about how I do it.


I kind of know what you mean. My stepdaughter is a perfectionistic crocheter. I'm a perfectionistic continental knitter. Her grandmother was apparently a perfectionistic English knitter. She cannot be around me when I'm knitting without constantly saying she just can't understand how or why I knit the way I do because her grandmother didn't knit that way. Convoluted, huh? I don't knit around her any more and I think we're both more comfortable :~).


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

lddldd said:


> My husband is very supportive of my knitting (I'd refer to myself as an intermediate novice), in fact often suggesting patterns and yarns he thinks I might like to work. Where the issue comes is in frogging. You see, I don't have any problem frogging numerous times if I have to to get the work right. It seems that my frogging really "bothers" him though. I've explained that I don't mind having to frog because 1) I want to get it right and 2) it's the act of knitting that is so relaxing to me. But he'll moan, or put his head in his hands and say, "Again?". It's gotten to the point where I told him I didn't want to hear it anymore because he doesn't understand; and I am resolved to never frog in front of him again!
> 
> Sorry for the long post - I just _had_ to get it out! :hunf:


Sounds like me and my hubby, too.


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

It might work to give him an illustration of something he does well. If he is fixing something or building something around the house, does he just do a half-way job or is he conscientious in completing the job? Likewise you want to be conscientious in completing your project. The point is that, if he is like most men, whatever he does he wants to do it to the best of his ability so so he doesn't have to re-do it in the near future. In like manner, you want your work to reflect your ability and conscientiousness. My experience over the years has shown me that illustrations relating to things my DH does helps him see why I do certain things. Regards.....


----------



## Jeremiah (Oct 4, 2011)

Those three (huge) pix of Elsa are of a "flip" doll. One end is Coronation, the other Winter. Sorry they came out so big.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I think that the perfect solution to this dilemma would be for your husband to learn to knit. His interest in patterns and in your progress suggest great attention--He then would have a first-hand appreciation of the process!


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

grandmaof7 said:


> Why does he care? My DH could care less if I make a mistake or not. He supports my knitting but is totally oblivious as to what I'm actually doing or not doing.


Mine told someone I love to crochet....I was knitting a sweater in the round-- haven't crocheted for years. totally clueless!


----------



## abbyelizabeth (Mar 24, 2014)

I have to admit I can't work out the meaning of SO and UFO; is DH 'dear husband' and LYS 'local yarn store'? It would be good if you could print a list of abbreviations at the top of the page for all of us newbies!


----------



## mamalava (Apr 26, 2014)

My DH hates to see me frog something. I think he feels more pain at the thought of me frogging than I do. He sees all the time and then, poof, it's gone. I think it's sweet that he respects the time I put into a project. 
The one time I frogged a crocheted border from a strap, he winced, and in almost panic asked what on earth I was doing. It only took 15-20 minutes max was my reply. He relaxed a bit. (He is usually a VERY easy going guy.)


----------



## Torti (Jun 15, 2011)

I now put in a life line on the last line of the pattern repeat. I have circular needles that have a hole to thread the embroidery floss through to insert the life line. It is easy to then check the pattern repeats.
Look on the website verypink.com and Staci has a good video on life lines as well as many other hints and tips.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

My husband doesn't know anything about knitting, except that I "knit too much". I guess because I am focused on what I am doing and not the movie we are watching bugs him. I'm just so thankful to have such a wonderful hobby.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Is UFO "unfinished object"? SO--no idea!


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

joycevv said:


> Is UFO "unfinished object"? SO--no idea!


SO is significant other.


----------



## abbyelizabeth (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks! Was I right about DH and LYS?


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

My husband is just the opposite. He sees me frogging and complaining and he says just think of it as getting more dollar value out of my yarn purchase with twice as much time to get relaxed!! I just laugh.


----------



## mamalava (Apr 26, 2014)

abbyelizabeth said:


> Thanks! Was I right about DH and LYS?


Yes, ma'am!


----------



## Ginny75 (Aug 27, 2014)

knitwitconnie said:


> My husband is just the opposite. He sees me frogging and complaining and he says just think of it as getting more dollar value out of my yarn purchase with twice as much time to get relaxed!! I just laugh.


That is a great way to think of frogging. Maybe I will even come to look forward to it. Tell him thanks for a more positive view.


----------



## lila anderson (Jan 31, 2013)

now that's a great answer. sounds like you have one of the best hubbies


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Ginny75 said:


> That is a great way to think of frogging. Maybe I will even come to look forward to it. Tell him thanks for a more positive view.


 :thumbup: Will do. I guess a positive attitude can't hurt. And my husband is very supportive of my knitting and sees the projects completed and encourages me to make something else. I usually give a lot of it away to our kids and grandkids.


----------



## titan (Dec 23, 2012)

I will frog and my husband tells me to stop. I just look at him and state I will do it right or not at all and just keep frogging and he just shakes his head.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

It's uncanny how many people's husbands/significant others comment when they frog a project. My husband does too, so if I have a particularly large project, I hide and frog it. If it's a smaller one, he usually says "You're taking that out?", and I just say "yes". Then he shakes his head and goes back to whatever he was doing.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

How did it get to be called frogging?


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Frogs make the sound rip it rip it so if you have to take out what you have already knit you rip it so you are frogging.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ok! That makes sense! I always just called it unknitting! Thanks!


----------



## Still Clicking (May 24, 2014)

It's a man thing. Basically, they' re all the same. What he is trying to tell you is he wants your attention. My husband always calls me or asks me to do something for him just when I am either starting to do something or in the middle of something. You might want to invite him to learn to knit.


----------

